# تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (10 مايو 2008)

ما تفرحوش أوى كدة بكرة نشرح مخ الراجل كمان


----------



## ZEUS (10 مايو 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بربي قوية بحقون  يسلموا
^_^*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*

فى مشكله يا مرمر أحنا لو شرحنا مخ الراجل مش هنلاقى جواه حاجه :smile01


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*



ZEUS قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بربي قوية بحقون  يسلموا
> ^_^*



*شكرا" لمرورك و أهلا" بك بين اخوتك:big35:*


----------



## Coptic Man (10 مايو 2008)

كويس اني صاحب الموضوع بنت ههههه

عماتا احنا مصدقين طبعا

وعلي فكرة عندي صورة تشريح مخ الراجل بس مش ها احطها طبعا


----------



## سحابة زكريات (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*

ليس كل السيدات بهذا الشكل


----------



## سحابة زكريات (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*

اما نحن الرجال فمشغولين كيف نجمع الفلوس        الرب صالح و يستطيع  تغير الافكار


----------



## سحابة زكريات (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*

سؤال هام لماذا الصليب هو رمز المسيحية؟[size="[/size]5"]


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*



Coptic Man قال:


> كويس اني صاحب الموضوع بنت ههههه
> 
> عماتا احنا مصدقين طبعا
> 
> وعلي فكرة عندي صورة تشريح مخ الراجل بس مش ها احطها طبعا


الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة يا coptic:66:


----------



## فادية (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*



Dona Nabil قال:


> فى مشكله يا مرمر أحنا لو شرحنا مخ الراجل مش هنلاقى جواه حاجه :smile01



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ليه  كدا  يا دونا   *
*مش  كل  الرجاله  كدا  *
*وخافي  على نفسك  يا  بنتي  دا المدير  ونائبه  رجاله  يعني  لو  شافو  كلامك  دا  هتترمي  بره  *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (10 مايو 2008)

ميرسى مرمر و ياريت لو تزوودى مركذ كمان وهو مركذ النميمه


----------



## challenger (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*

*شكرا ً يا مرمر !! 
ده واقعي تماما ً !! :w00t:​*


----------



## fight the devil (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*

*ههههههههههههههههههه

عجيب هذا الامر ........ألا يوجد مركز صالح؟؟؟؟؟

 الحمد لله طلع التشريح من بنت والا كان اكلونا احياءا.......


شكرا على الموضوع يا مرمر وشكرا عالمعلومه ربنا يعوضك......

تحياتي​*


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*



salman shamoon قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عجيب هذا الامر ........ألا يوجد مركز صالح؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*على فكرة فى مركز صالح هو مركز الإحساس بالظروف المحيطة هو صحيح مساحتة صغيرة لكن موجود.
شفتو بقى يا رجالة انتو بتظلمونا إزاى؟!*  :crazy_pil  :crazy_pil


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*



challenger قال:


> *شكرا ً يا مرمر !!
> ده واقعي تماما ً !! :w00t:​*



*يا جماعة هم الرجالة فرحانة أوى كدة ليه؟!*
*بكرة نشوف مخ الراجل فيه إيه؟!*:36_22_25:


----------



## K A T Y (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*

_*هههههههههههههههههههه*_​ 
_*اينعم التشريح مظبوط مليون في المية:heat:*_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*

*اه والله والراجل تلقى دماغه مش فاضية 
دى انضف من الصينى بعد غسيله ​*


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*



K A T Y قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههههه*_​
> _*اينعم التشريح مظبوط مليون في المية:heat:*_​



*أيوة بس خليها فى سرك يا كاتى:crazy_pil*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*

هههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالالالا
ربنا يكون فى عونها 
كل وقتها تفكير 
ههههههههههههههه
بس كنا عايزين نشوف مخ الراجل ياcoptic
علشان نغظهم ​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*



kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> لالالالالالالالالالالا
> ربنا يكون فى عونها
> كل وقتها تفكير
> ...


من يضحك أخيرا" يضحك كثيرا" :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## just member (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*

*لالا بصراحة جامدة موووووووووت*
*ميرسى*​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *لالا بصراحة جامدة موووووووووت*
> *ميرسى*​




طبعا" أولاد آدم كلهم فرحانييييين  :ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*



ميريام عادل قال:


> ميرسى مرمر و ياريت لو تزوودى مركذ كمان وهو مركذ النميمه


ألا يكفيكى مركز اكلام و الرغى؟! و أيضا" مركز استعمال التليفون؟!


----------



## vetaa (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*

*كده برضة يا مرمر
تيجى منك انتى

عموما بجد بقى
الدليل ان مخ الراجل اسوء منننا بكتير

كلام كوبتك 
*


> وعلي فكرة عندي صورة تشريح مخ الراجل بس مش ها احطها طبعا



*محدش احسن من حد بقى
ههههههههه
*


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*



vetaa قال:


> *كده برضة يا مرمر
> تيجى منك انتى
> 
> عموما بجد بقى
> ...



استنى يا Vetaa ما تستعجليش -  من يضحك أخيرا" يضحك كثيرا"


----------



## الخضر (12 يوليو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه حلو


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*



الخضر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه حلو



*شكرا" لمرورك*


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*



سحابة زكريات قال:


> ليس كل السيدات بهذا الشكل


شكرا" لمرورك


----------



## sony_33 (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*



dona nabil قال:


> فى مشكله يا مرمر أحنا لو شرحنا مخ الراجل مش هنلاقى جواه حاجه :smile01


*لا انا مش معاكى لو شرحنا مخ الرجل حنلاقى
هم 
ونكد
 وعصبية
 ملحوظة ( لو كان متزوج)
 ولومؤاخذة جزمة لو بلدياتى
هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: تشريح مخ إمرأة (قلبك جامد؟)*



sony_33 قال:


> *لا انا مش معاكى لو شرحنا مخ الرجل حنلاقى
> هم
> ونكد
> وعصبية
> ...



يعنى تفضلو تدورو على عروسة و تقولو عايزين نتجوز عايزين نتجوز ، ولما تتجوزوا قولو هم ونكد؟ ....... عجبت لك يا زمن:t9:


----------

